# Handle modification for Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse



## imdanimal (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a brand new Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse. I store it in the garage and will use it right outside of the garage door. It's not terribly heavy but it's sort of awkward trying to move it in and out of the garage.

I'm thinking about installing some handles near the top on the sides.








Has anyone ever tried something like this?


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't speak for the handles but my first thoughts were to add casters.


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I have a step out of the garage down to the smoking area, so casters wont help much.

By the way Carpetride, that pork loin looks AWESOME !!! I'm a gonna hava try dat!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 15, 2009)

I picked up a couple of dollys at harbor freight for my 30" and 40" MES's. I have mounted them to the dollys yet but should work slick. Here is a link to veiw the dollys - http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=38970
Also thinking about making a small cabinet on top of the dolly to bring the MES closer ot my level so I do not have to bend over so far (getting fat from all of these smoked goodies !!!) and also can use it for Q storage.


----------



## pignit (Mar 15, 2009)

This probably won't help you out Dan but I found this cart at Sams and it worked perfectly for my MES.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=73761

Maybe a ramp down the steps.....


----------



## newbeestl (Mar 16, 2009)

What about a hand truck?  That's what I use for mine because I have to go over some uneven terrain and casters won't work.  Here is a link...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=96324

EDIT - I should've said the bonus with this one too is you can use if for other stuff too!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 16, 2009)

I remember seeing someone putting handles on the side of their MES with pictures before the site crash.  As I remember there are no electronics on the sides of the MES or even insulation so you can drill into it as you wish to add handles.  Others have drilled into the sides of their MES to install thermometer probes or other enhancements.


----------



## donnylove (Mar 16, 2009)

There is insulation in the sides of the cabinet, but I've drilled through to install a cork piece that allows me to run my probe in through the side . . .


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent!!! Thanks to everyone for the replies. Since there appears to be no electronics in the sides, I think I'll take this on and install some handles. I'll post back when the deed is done.


----------



## davenh (Mar 19, 2009)

I put these on my MES. Got them at HD and used some stainless sheet metal screws to attach them. Just drill a slightly undersized hole and the screws hold nice. I put the handles lower so I could carry it higher. Easier to walk with it. I also added a couple extra door latches, one top and one bottom. I notice my door would bow at the bottom when hot and the would be a gap. The latches cured that. :).


----------



## kurtsara (Mar 19, 2009)

Not handles but here is what I did to mine, both the same height and plenty of room to work on the table


----------



## azrocker (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool indeed. Me likes!


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 19, 2009)

Bingo! That's exactly what I'm looking for. I'll hit the Home Depot this weekend. 

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## parrot-head (Jul 29, 2014)

Any update on this as far as what kind of handles people have put on the sides?  I don't see any pics as noted above.
what are the side of the 30" digital made of?  One layer or two?  Any space between?

Thanks


----------

